# Our little Fur baby



## KathCott (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi,
New to this group having just chosen our Cockapoo puppy after 6 months of looking. He's adorable and just 3 weeks old, excited to pick him up in 5 weeks!!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh what a cutie! 5 more weeks of peace and quiet and then look out. Your life will change for the better, after he gets through the bity stage.   Looking forward to seeing lots more pictures of the little one.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Your fur baby is way beyond adorable, he is stupendously adorable. You'll get a ton of good tips from here on how to handle this challenging but oh so worth it mix.


----------



## KathCott (Mar 13, 2015)

Aww thank you, have been reading a lot of useful information on this site, looking forward to sharing all the experiences!
Kath x


----------



## Sassy (Mar 20, 2015)

KathCott…. oh but you've already figured out how to post photos! I'm way behind.

US or UK?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awww lovely pup - looking forward to seeing this little one grow up


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweet little pup... Welcome 
Do you have a name for the little chap yet?


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Aw, he is a cutie! Congrats! So many lovely wee little pup pics I've been coming across today!


----------



## KathCott (Mar 13, 2015)

Sassy said:


> KathCott…. oh but you've already figured out how to post photos! I'm way behind.
> 
> US or UK?


Hi, Yes I'm computer savvy so no probs uploading pics etc  I'm in the UK


----------



## KathCott (Mar 13, 2015)

Marzi said:


> Sweet little pup... Welcome
> Do you have a name for the little chap yet?


Hi, sorry for delay in replying, we've been on holiday. Whilst we were on holiday we found the name - Ridley - which means 'red meadow' which we thought was just perfect for him !


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Ridley is a lovely and different (to me) name! I like it!!!


----------

